
Ergoquest Zero Gravity Chairs and Workstations - evo_9
http://www.ergoquest.com/
======
SlowBro
How do you keep the mouse from falling? Like in this picture:
[http://www.ergoquest.com/uploads/5/9/1/5/5915120/8821376_ori...](http://www.ergoquest.com/uploads/5/9/1/5/5915120/8821376_orig.jpg)

